

Baddges - Nexus 7 Giveaway. - baddges

We are trying to get people interested in our site/app by offering a Nexus 7. We are targeting Teachers, Parents, and Small Companies. Please take a look and give us any feedback or ideas. http://baddges.com
======
dolphenstein
A little bit more info on what the actual app does would be nice. Too vague,
so didn't sign up.

~~~
baddges
I added the following to the page: Baddges will provide you with a fun way to
acknowledge someone for their achievements. Though our target market includes
parents, teachers, and employers, anyone looking for a tool to appreciate
individuals for their greatness can use it.

Does this help? Thanks for your help!

